# turkey vultures



## varminthunter

are they leagal to shoot?


----------



## Pike Eyes

No it is protected by the international migratory bird treaty.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

Pike Eyes said:


> No it is protected by the international migratory bird treaty.


Besides, we need something to clean up the shoulder of the road!

John


----------



## Linda G.

Turkey buzzards are great creatures.


----------



## ezcaller

Have to agree with Linda turkey vultures are cool and unique. Check out this web site for some turkey vulture facts. vuturesociety.homestead.com - I could not find the web site but one observer reported a group of turkey vultures landing in the back yard and proceeded to push a soccer ball back and forth after watching her kids do it during play time.:coolgleam


----------



## David G Duncan

> Turkey buzzards are great creatures.


I agree.

But it does get a little disconcerting when you see them circles over your tree stand at my age.


----------



## varminthunter

i wasnt planning on hunting them or anything it just popped up in my mind the other night since i have had a flock of about 8 of them around my house every night. also are turkey buzzards and turkey vultures the same bird?


----------



## johnhunter

As to why anyone would want to shoot a turkey vulture, probably, because they're so doggoned ugly. In fact, between a turkey vulture and a wild turkey, it's probably a tossup as to which is the flat-out ugliest. Though the wild turkey is probably better table fare.


----------



## ezcaller

We here in the U.S. refer to them as the same bird but the term buzzard comes from Europe and include several different birds of prey which we call hawks.


----------



## Pike Eyes

Turkey vultures look cool in there own sort of way. It is funny this was brought up because I had another guy ask this very question a couple of weeks ago. It's been said that killing a turkey vulture would be like killing your garbage man.


----------



## Linda G.

Turkey vultures are very social creatures and like to roost in old, abandoned buildings, which is why you're probably seeing them regularly, there's probably a family group that has a roost in an old abandoned building nearby. Do some reading on them, they really are cool. 

Farm, I know a lot of ugly people, too, but we don't shoot them.


----------



## FixedBlade

I was driving my wife and daughter to town when my daughter said hey look at the big chickens on the side of the road. Sine I was looking in the other direction at the time I didn't see them. My wife said the were vultures and the argument began between the wife and daughter. To settle it I turned around and pulled up tp two vultures eating **** on the side of the road. We were about 5 feet from them. We all thought they were totally awsome looking close up.


----------



## micooner

I seen 8 of them in a semi-circle in a field with their wings all stretched out, there is a name for it but don't remember what, but a very cool sight in the morning sun..


----------



## Macker13

I seen a turkey vulture take off from the ground on our property (west end of the yoop) and assumed there was a game kill in the area. After looking around a bit and not finding a carcass I noticed the vulture was circling closer and closer to me, as Mr. Duncan pointed out this can be a bit uncomfortable. It did not take long for me to realize it must be nesting in the area, a quick check of my handy Birds of Michigan handbook confimed this. They use rocky outcroppings for nesting and thats just what we have, with little caves in them. I did not prod around trying to find the exact location of the nest for fear of the vulture calling in the troops to turn me into the next dinner. :lol: Truth is I try to avoid bothering any critter trying to raise some young ones. An interesting find for me none the less.


----------

